# /etc/init.d/ - update-rc.d



## Patric (16. Jan. 2012)

Hallo,

ich versuche ein Script beim Starten des Servers automatisch ausführen zu lassen.
Das klappt mit 
	
	



```
update-rc.d shscript.sh defaults
```
 auch ganz gut.
Das Script liegt natürlich in /etc/init.d/   

Nun zu Problem: das Script benötigt den MySQL-Server sowie den Apache2-Webserver.
Weil der MySQL-Server an Position 2 und der Apache an Position 3 gestartet wird, habe ich mein mein Script einfach via 
	
	



```
update-rc.d serverscript.sh defaults 10 01
```
eingebunden.
Der Kill wird Korrekt mit K01 gesetzt, nur leider wird sonnst nur S02 gesetzt.
Ich habe es zusätlich noch mit den folgenden Befhelen versucht, beide mit den selben ergebnissen:
	
	



```
update-rc.d serverscript.sh start 99 2 3 4 5 stop 01 0 1 6
update-rc.d serverscript.sh start 99 2 3 4 5 . stop 01 0 1 6
```
Die schreibweise mit dem Punkt habe ich im Internet gefunden. Glaube nicht das er sinn macht!

Wie kann ich es ändern, das er es Korrekt beziffert!

Edit:\\ Es ist ein Debian 6 & rcconf habe ich schon getestet, erfüllt jedoch nicht den gewünschten Funktionsumfang!


----------

